# 88-98 2500 vs 3500



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

What differences were there between the 2500 and 3500? (8-lug SRW in both cases). I know the GVWR was higher-but what components are different to cause that?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I have pretty good knowledge of those trucks and their front suspension (especially cutting it out and replcing it with the solid axle it should have had). 

From what I could tell, the front suspension components between the 2500HD and 3500 series, both SRW, were torsion bars and rear springs. The frames, wheel bearings, steering, etc shows up as the same part numbers... There were some differences in braking packages available over the years, a 9.5" rear semi-floating axle and 10.5" full-floating axle was also available in different configurations.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

JohnnyU;1185364 said:


> I have pretty good knowledge of those trucks and their front suspension (especially cutting it out and replcing it with the solid axle it should have had).
> 
> From what I could tell, the front suspension components between the 2500HD and 3500 series, both SRW, were torsion bars and rear springs. The frames, wheel bearings, steering, etc shows up as the same part numbers... There were some differences in braking packages available over the years, a 9.5" rear semi-floating axle and 10.5" full-floating axle was also available in different configurations.


x2 what would of said. Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Pretty sure the 9.5" semi-floater was always a 6 lug


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

There were plenty of 8-lug 9.5's also over the years.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1186096 said:


> Pretty sure the 9.5" semi-floater was always a 6 lug


The 9.5" came in an 8 lug configuration. There are quite a few of these running around where I live. From what I can tell, they are all 5.7L powered. All of the 7.4L powered 2500's that I looked at, had the the 10.5" FF's.

One other difference I noticed is that you could only get the floor mounted transfer case in the K3500's vs you could get the pushbutton or floor mounted versions in the K2500's.

On the subject of the rear spring difference's, I didn't see any differences between the HD2500 vs the 3500. They both had six leaf rear springs and they both looked to be the same thickness.

Wayne


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

B&B;1186137 said:


> There were plenty of 8-lug 9.5's also over the years.


I know they had them in the old body style (73-88), just didn't know they had them in the newer trucks. As for coming in all the small block trucks, I had a 96' K2500 with a 350 and it had a FF in it. edit Just reread monte's post, I misread what he said. Didn't say all 350 trucks came with 9.5", just said the 9.5" only came in a truck with a 350. Guess I can believe that.


----------



## Sp3cialized (Dec 16, 2010)

The front suspensions are slightly different with some that have cast vs some with welded control arms. I believe the knuckle and bearing assemblies are similar for all 8 lug trucks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Sp3cialized;1186486 said:


> The front suspensions are slightly different with some that have cast vs some with welded control arms. I believe the knuckle and bearing assemblies are similar for all 8 lug trucks.


Starting in 96' they all had the cast. 97' in the half tons.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1186411 said:


> Didn't say all 350 trucks came with 9.5", just said the 9.5" only came in a truck with a 350. Guess I can believe that.


 While that's generally the case it's not 100% either as I've seen GMT400 K2500's with the 7.4 and a 9.5. Definitely not too common no but it was definitely done therefore still requires an actual look see regardless of the engine option.

Also, SRW 3500's used the 10.5's (as most know) but also used D70's for those that aren't aware, mostly with the 7.4 4/5 speed manual trans. Most auto equipped 7.4's still received the 10.5's.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

So is there a difference in the leaf springs setup on these? 2500HD compared to the 3500?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

mabye 4 leaf 2500 and 5 leaf 3500. but basicly not much. and the leaf count is th working leafs. the bottom over load is a givin in the leaf spring world. 

thay would be called a 4/1 pack or 5/1 pack.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

A 2500 will have a semi float, and a 3500 will have a full float rear axle. Maybe rear spring counts. But the front spring, everything, is the same.

My 2500 had a 9.5 14 bolt, with the biggest brakes. Swapped in a full float, and my brakes swapped too.


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

i have 3 2500s one is a 6 lug so that dont count. my 90 2500 is a 6.2 diesel th400 tranny 14 bolt rear end semi float 8 lug with 373 gears gvw is 8600lbs 6 springs

my 98 2500 6.5 diesel is a full float with 411 gears gvw 9200lbs 6 spring 

for my 3500s my 88 new body has 6 springs and my 92 has 7 springs both trucks have 9600 gvw bothe 350 motors only difference is the 92 has a hydro booster


----------

